
Ask HN: 2020 Summer Reading List? - break_the_bank
Hackernews used to have an yearly post about this! Wanted to start it again.<p>Question: Have you read something interesting recently?<p>I read the three body problem trilogy earlier this year. It was amazing. Being locked down, the book was a portal to the universe.<p>2018 version: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=17513576
======
jmnicolas
Survive - The Economic Collapse (and I'm half joking here)

------
URfejk
Sea of Rust, The Electric State

